# Dulling down Waterlox orginal finish



## bmuir1616 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have finished an old growth redwood slab with Waterlox original. Five coats brushed on and two coats hand rubbed on. Looks very glossy, but I understand that it will tone down on it's own by half. I was looking for a more natural look, but like the protection and ease of repair offered by Waterlox. Any ideas on how to tone down the gloss? Or do I just wait!


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Waterlox*

I was told a 30 day cure is needed before rubbing out Waterlox. The same person, a professional finisher, said it does lose its shine over time and had no comment on how long that would be.
I have yet to try rubbing any of it but I am making a test blanket chest from poplar. I have worked up a WB dye that looke like cherry and I am going to use Waterlox on it, gloss, and rub it out to satin,
The Waterlox web site says it is not designed for rubbing out. I have, however, seen pics of items rubbed out and they looked super.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Like most products the Waterlox comes in different sheens. Which one did you use? They do make it in a satin finish which shouldn't be glossy.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I used waterlox on my floors. This is how they looked right after I finished them. However i'd say within 3-6 weeks (roughly) the glossiness dies down a good bit. Now they sheen looks more like the door in the photo. I used 5 coats all original finish. They do make a satin that you could have used. Not sure if you can add it now to speed up the process.


----------



## Longleaf Lumber Inc. (Jan 14, 2014)

chsdiyer said:


> I used waterlox on my floors. This is how they looked right after I finished them. However i'd say within 3-6 weeks (roughly) the glossiness dies down a good bit. Now they sheen looks more like the door in the photo. I used 5 coats all original finish. They do make a satin that you could have used. Not sure if you can add it now to speed up the process.


Above comments are good - gloss will die down slightly, and Waterlox does make a Satin tung oil product that can be used over Original.


----------

